# Best Filter Made?



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm about to buy a new filter. I'm wanting to later get a larger tank and then even further forward get a Rhom in the 10-12" area. So for now I'm looking for a filter that works well alone or maybe with one other on a larger set up I.E 110g-180g. I have read all over the forum and all the old post back to 2008. Seems the Eheim 2217 is super popular, Thing is I would still need to dub this filter with at least one more or something to make for enough filtration, maybe even that and another AC110. I did some research on the filters mentioned most. Here are what I have narrowed down to and would like to know what you guys think of these and if you own them how they worked for you. I'm looking at most likely getting another 125g but anywhere from 110-180 is a possibility and in the long run will end up with a 180-220g as the fish grows.

The filters I am looking at are the Fluval 405, (this would need more filters with it I know) The Fluval FX5 (my top choice right now) The rena XP3 or XP4, the Eheim 2217 or Eheim pro II for around 200g of filtration which ever model that may be. Let me know the good, the bad, and the ugly and also if you think it will be ok alone or need some filtration with it for either a solo or a pygo shoal cause who knows where it could end up in the long run.

Thanks P-Fury


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

eheim pro 3 2280 for volume and then the eheim pro wet dry 2229 for bio... no filter can touch the amount of beneficial bacteria this filter can house with the correct media, the only problem is it does not come in larger sizes. These are IMO the best filters.

I also use the fluval 405 currenty with my turtles and its a great filter no complaints but you cant go wrong with eheim in my eyes...

The rena filters are some of the easiest to maintain and i loved them for it no built in mandatory mech filtration so you can load it up full of bio... unlike the fx5 only problem I ever had with the Fx5 was the fact its a bitch to clean and with the built in mech filtration its mandatory almost monthly depending on if you use a pre filter or not.

So if i was you i would grab some eheim products and dont look back, they make great stuff but you really cant go wrong with any of those choices they are all great filters...

Stride for as much filtration as possible your fish will love you for it.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I Looked up all the reviews on the pro 3 system and it's 90% bad reviews, they don't last, they leak, an do not prime for nothing!! I seen this for the rena filters also. I have marked the xp out. Am now looking at Eheim, Fluval, or maybe Marineland. C-530 seems to be pretty nice. much cheaper, so I'm guessing it's not as good as the other filters, or is it lol I really have no clue. If i can get a filter of the same capasity as a FX5 for half the price, but its junk did I save or just throw the money away.. lol


----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

im running 405s 305s and 205s on all my tanks i have never had a problem with any of them they are great filter but the FX5 is the king of the family i have had one on a 125g with a 205 and the water was crystal all day i have known people that use the Eheim and love them their only draw back to me is the cost of the filter media but thats just my two cents


----------



## xxTheReal118xx (Jul 26, 2010)

here is a review of the C-530 from petmountain

purchased the C-530 here at pet mountain 2 years ago and here is my second review. The unit comes packed with goodies and ready to use. The unit is very easy to maintain and does a great job cleaning the water. Here are the faults: The hose is so stiff it makes it very difficult to mount them on the tank to get the desired placement of the fittings. The intake line is so long that you can not adjust to meet your tank unless the tank is a tall one 24". The final item is that the control valve fails and leaks unexpectedly and you will get a mess. You can try everything from doing the typical maintaining the seals to keeping the unit clean. IT DOES NOT WORK. The unit must sit in a bucket as an insurance or you will be sorry. Mine had leaked several times; now its out of warranty and you can't buy any parts.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Thereal118. I read some good an bad on the C-530. I am also leaning towards Fluval only because they have a very good rep. The thing is eheim is very well liked on this forum an so many users only use this and will not switch over. That fact alone makes it hard for my to look past this lol


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Im a Eheim fan.. good old german engeeniring


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Which system do you run VinceC? What size tank and what filters are helping it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> *I Looked up all the reviews on the pro 3 system and it's 90% bad reviews*, they don't last, they leak, an do not prime for nothing!! I seen this for the rena filters also. I have marked the xp out. Am now looking at Eheim, Fluval, or maybe Marineland. C-530 seems to be pretty nice. much cheaper, so I'm guessing it's not as good as the other filters, or is it lol I really have no clue. If i can get a filter of the same capasity as a FX5 for half the price, but its junk did I save or just throw the money away.. lol


what the hell reviews are you reading it gets full star rating on pretty much every website i find with reviews
 








http://www.discusforums.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7080

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?68458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared

http://www.marinedepot.com/Eheim_Professional_3_External_Filter_2080_Canister_Filters_for_Tanks_Over_100_Gallons-Eheim-EH2080-FIFRCFOH-vi.html


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have a ac110 and a fx5 on my 180 with 4 huge adult golds and 8 red eyed tetras and 6 large danios and they keep the tank crystal clean.and i have had zero issues with either.my 125gal with 10 adult reds has only 2 ac110s on it and they are at there limit i just purchaced another fx5 to run on it.i have not used another hob or canister and i highly doubt i will these have done everything i have asked of them and soome.good luck


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Quit messing around with those little filters...Eheim 2262 (or souped up 2260) FTW if you want a solo filter for that size of a tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

bob351 said:


> *I Looked up all the reviews on the pro 3 system and it's 90% bad reviews*, they don't last, they leak, an do not prime for nothing!! I seen this for the rena filters also. I have marked the xp out. Am now looking at Eheim, Fluval, or maybe Marineland. C-530 seems to be pretty nice. much cheaper, so I'm guessing it's not as good as the other filters, or is it lol I really have no clue. If i can get a filter of the same capasity as a FX5 for half the price, but its junk did I save or just throw the money away.. lol


what the hell reviews are you reading it gets full star rating on pretty much every website i find with reviews









http://www.discusfor...opic.php?t=7080

http://www.monsterfi...m-Pro3-compared

http://www.marinedep...IFRCFOH-vi.html
[/quote]

The ones on Amazon and Ebay


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

I can only comment on filters I actual have and still use. I am currently running an Eheim Pro II 2028 on my 75G, Eheims are excellently made and they never disappoint. I have never had any issues with this filter and they are dead quiet.

I am using an FX5, Eheim Pro II 2028 Combo on my 125G. Originally I was just using the Eheim and it kept up with the bioload just fine on that tank but then I decided to get into a messy pygo shoal and wanted more gph so it was a no brainer, I added the FX5. My FX5 handles mechanical while the Eheim covers biological. The FX5 is slightly louder than Eheim's but it is 3x the size and moves 3x as much water. I have not had any issues with the FX5, its easy to maintain and does an excellent job.

I recommend both.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha Guru said:


> Quit messing around with those little filters...Eheim 2262 (or souped up 2260) FTW if you want a solo filter for that size of a tank.


Agreed -- they are like garbage cans with Eheim filter motor housings on top.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha Guru said:


> Quit messing around with those little filters...Eheim 2262 (or souped up 2260) FTW if you want a solo filter for that size of a tank.


Or one could step up yet and build a sump....Then the limits are endless.....Best bang for the buck as well..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have room for the sump tank and know nothing about how these work


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha Guru said:


> Quit messing around with those little filters...Eheim 2262 (or souped up 2260) FTW if you want a solo filter for that size of a tank.


Agreed -- they are like garbage cans with Eheim filter motor housings on top.
[/quote]

I'll third that. Unless you go with a modular filter like Ocean Clear, the big Eheims rule.

FX5 is way over rated and underpowered.

Sumps and pumps are the ultimate but not unless you have a drilled or reef ready tank. I absolutely do not trust any type of overflow not to mess up at some point. I'm a HUGE fan of drilled tanks.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ill look up the eheim 2262 here in a second and try looking up that fitler. My original thought was Eheim because I have heard nothing but good from you guys. When I got online and looked up the filters on amazon, fishaquariumunlimited and ebay i seen all bad stuff on the Eheim Pro 3 and the 2217 looks like a 2 liter bottle with a motor on top. I don't see how this will help my 125g with 7 pygo's in it lol. So i began to steer away from Eheim an looking at the 405, an FX5. Now you guys are bringing me right back to the Eheim's lol. I just now I want to make sure I get a good filter that's not junk and works good. I don't care if it cost me 600 bucks. Obviously I would like to save as much money as I can, but won't skimp on quality.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> Ill look up the eheim 2262 here in a second and try looking up that fitler. My original thought was Eheim because I have heard nothing but good from you guys. When I got online and looked up the filters on amazon, fishaquariumunlimited and ebay i seen all bad stuff on the Eheim Pro 3 and the 2217 looks like a 2 liter bottle with a motor on top. I don't see how this will help my 125g with 7 pygo's in it lol. So i began to steer away from Eheim an looking at the 405, an FX5. Now you guys are bringing me right back to the Eheim's lol. I just now I want to make sure I get a good filter that's not junk and works good. I don't care if it cost me 600 bucks. Obviously I would like to save as much money as I can, but won't skimp on quality.


I myself have had horrible luck with eheim.Wont use them anymore....Most people love em though...I tend to stick with the rena lineup for canisters....Lasted me since I have been a member on this site without 1 problem.....Not even an oring or sealing problem...Never had a motor burn out etc,etc.....


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

didnt mention the ac110 i got for 60 and the fx5 for 200 all out the door prices.plus media for the fx5 another 30,good luck.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have two ac110's. I'm wanting a larger filter to handle most the load of my 125g on it's own. I ended up getting the fx5 an two aquatop (sun sun) uv500. I have heard guys on here buying these and how awesome they are so I got two of them. at 525gph I figure the turn over alone would be worth the filter.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Eheim classic filters are the best filters I have used. I have some that are over 10 years old and still running like a champ.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Year I read about the Eheim filters a lot. I hear they use to be made with top quality, now days the pro 3 is supposively a leaking siv? I did not buy because of that alone. I still may get a 2217 classic for some of my small tanks. I don't think they are rated for much gallon if I remember right


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the 2217 is rated for a 150+ gallon tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

wow I thought it was less then 100. I have looked at so many filters for Eheim that I can't remember what each filter was rated at


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Ehiem all the way. I have a 2217 and 2224 running my 110g and I can't imagine anything else. The upfront cost might seem high, but once media is figured in… bout the same as other canisters


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been looking for a 110g. Sold my 100g to a guy up the street and could like to go with the 110. The 100 was a custom made deal, isn't the 110g 6' long?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> I have been looking for a 110g. Sold my 100g to a guy up the street and could like to go with the 110. The 100 was a custom made deal, isn't the 110g 6' long?


The typical 110g aquarium is an extra tall 90g...48x18x30. I have seen custom 5fters for sale though (60x18x23). Standard tank sizes, you're going to probably want to stick with a 125, 150, or 180. I'm a fan of the 60x24x24 150g (gives 144 more square inches of surface area and is slightly shorter for tank maintenance), but haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Mine is 5'x18"


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome, that's a nice size, Who makes it?

Guru: I agree, i want a deep an long tank, I like these for more swimming space. This I am a huge fan of. The 4 foot length like a 55,75,an 90g I feel are not long enough for most P's especially the one's I like lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

RedBelly11 said:


> Awesome, that's a nice size, Who makes it?
> 
> Guru: I agree, i want a deep an long tank, I like these for more swimming space. This I am a huge fan of. The 4 foot length like a 55,75,an 90g I feel are not long enough for most P's especially the one's I like lol


I'm a huge fan of 180 gallon tanks. 6 x 2 x 2, nice footprint and not too deep for cleaning. I also like them "Reef Ready" with twin overflows built into the tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the 2 foot wide part but I don't have room for another huge tank in my house right now. So I want a long smaller tank lol which is hard to come across, this is why I'm looking into the 110g


----------



## Jason55 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the Eheim 2262. It's a monster I also have the new c4 fluval hob. I have a 90 gal. I'm so happy with the Eheim I have the return on the center brace water flowing left rite and down. Hands down go with the 2262.


----------

